# T.B.X. Elite Series



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wanted to let everyone know that the new memberships and pay online feature are up on our website for the Elite Series now. We went live with them this morning and already have 7 participants. Don't be left out. We have a 40 participant capped field per event! This series was a major hit last season. The word has spread and we always had a bunch of tournament anglers come and watch the weigh ins who will be participating this season.

Check us out at www.teambassxtreme.com


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wanted to let everyone in on what is going on. I encourage anyone looking to get into this series this season to do so in the very near future. The membership forms have been coming in this year. Sound like the series was a hit last season.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Hopefully I can find a spot left later in the year. Hopefully when things slow down a little I can jump into some of the events. It is a cool format.


Jami


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Openings are getting slim. Get in while you can. This format is AWESOME! Everyone that fished the series last year loved it and recommended it to everyone they knew. Membership is only $20 for the season and entry fee's are set at $35 per event which includes the big bass pot. DON"T BE LEFT OUT THIS SEASON! Jami , I am sure we will see you sometime this season after you get settled in with everything you have on your plate.


----------

